# Driving Impressions - Racing Dynamics strut tower brace install



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

*Driving Impressions - Racing Dynamics front strut tower brace install*

The first thing that impressed me about RD's strut brace is its light weight. The brushed aluminum looks cool too, except that there is no need for the lettering to be that huge.

It took me a little over an hour to install, although someone more skilled than me and esp. someone with all the right tools could probably do it in about 15-20 min. I have a newly-found love for pliers - they come in very handy where the 17 mm wrench could not be angled to reach far enough. I wish I had an 8mm hex wrench too but two pairs of pliers are almost as good ) I had to jack up the car because that was the only way I could align the allen bolt with the tube's ears.

At low speed (< 30-40 mph), you cannot tell the difference when going in a straight line. However, throw the car into an S-curve even at low speed and it feels much flatter and composed. It does not plow nearly as much and even if it ends up plowing, it recovers faster than before. At medium speed (50-80 mph), you cannot tell the difference unless the road is less than perfect. In that case, even if your butt can't tell the difference, the increased feel in the steering wheel, some new and some long gone rattles, and tiny vibrations in the rearview mirror will definitely help you tell the difference ) At very high speed, the car feels more composed but again, the major difference is when you throw it into an S-curve. The strut brace should come in very handy for next year's autocross season. Oh, with the improved handling, my 325 is beginning to feel a little underpowered, so the ECIS CAI that's in the mail should help alleviate that issue


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I presume this is the front tower brace? Good deal!


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *I presume this is the front tower brace? Good deal! *


Yes - I just corrected my original post's heading. Thanks.


----------



## 2k2hawaii325ci (Oct 13, 2002)

got any pics yet. I am looking to get this too, but for me it would be for more aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Hrm... Been SERIOUSLY thinking about this...
The question I have is whether or not the "better" constructed braces make a substantial difference above and beyond the RD front strut bar... After all, the RD bar doesn't exactly mount to the towers in the best way possible.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Hrm... Been SERIOUSLY thinking about this...
> The question I have is whether or not the "better" constructed braces make a substantial difference above and beyond the RD front strut bar... After all, the RD bar doesn't exactly mount to the towers in the best way possible.  *


what all is involved? I can't believe it would take an hour--it took me less than 5 minutes to install the OEM brace.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Nice writeup. I'm surprised you feel you got as much out of it as you did. Even Dinan says on the E46 all they do is look pretty because the car is so stiff already.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey brave1heart, can you please do something about your 2048x1536 sig pic?

Its SLOW over my office's OC-12.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm waiting for the new UUC Strut Barbarian to come out. Then I will spring for this mod as well.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*cool...*

Wow, it took you a while. 

Yeah, the strut brace only shows itself on at the extremes. I mostly notice it on the track in the S-Curves. Autox is also noticeable.

Have you considered Sway bars also? Makes much more difference.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *I'm waiting for the new UUC Strut Barbarian to come out. Then I will spring for this mod as well. *


Look for the STRONG STRUT. I think it's still available for the E36 (it's available for the Z3 which shares nearly identical front strut structure). It's not the weak-ass hinged design like 99% of all the strut designs out there and it's built from lightweight aluminum and it's impressive looking as hell.

Doesn't the E36 lightweight also come with a strut brace as well? Does that not fit the E36 M3s?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> Look for the STRONG STRUT. I think it's still available for the E36 (it's available for the Z3 which shares nearly identical front strut structure). It's not the weak-ass hinged design like 99% of all the strut designs out there and it's built from lightweight aluminum and it's impressive looking as hell.
> 
> Doesn't the E36 lightweight also come with a strut brace as well? Does that not fit the E36 M3s? *


JST, Jetfire and I talked to Rob in person a few weeks ago at Curry's and he basically trashed the Strong Strut. Now, I only take that for what it's worth (as all tuners seem to slam the others), but I am impressed with the UUC piece. He had one there with him and it's slick (and LIGHT).

And, yes, the LTW has a strut brace that can be purchased through numerous outlets but it will not fit on E36s with DSC. The LTW did not have DSC or cruise control (or a radio for that matter). I have DSC and do not wish to remove it as I will still need to get to work when it snows.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Hey brave1heart, can you please do something about your 2048x1536 sig pic?
> 
> Its SLOW over my office's OC-12. *


Sorry about that... I got it down to 12K - I hope your company's network can handle that


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

brave1heart said:


> *
> 
> Sorry about that... I got it down to 12K - I hope your company's network can handle that  *


Our Gigabit backbone thanks you.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Our Gigabit backbone thanks you.  *


I've never been thanked by a backbone before. I am flattered:angel:


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: cool...*



Akakubi said:


> *Yeah, the strut brace only shows itself on at the extremes. I mostly notice it on the track in the S-Curves. Autox is also noticeable.
> 
> Have you considered Sway bars also? Makes much more difference. *


I read your review on the E46 board and I was convinced that I need to get the strut brace. Based on your write-up, I expected that it would not be as noticeable in everyday driving and I was very nicely surprised because my expectations were greatly exceeded. There is a sharp curve with a constant radius on my way home from work that I take at the max every night. The best that I'd been able to do in over 100 tries was 55-56 mph. At first try with the strut brace last night, I pulled in 58-59 mph - that's 3 mph higher and there was maybe room for another 1-2 miles!! The difference is even more pronounced in S-curves - I hit the back roads last night and I couldn't believe how much better the car sticks. I dunno - maybe the 330 SP' s stock suspension is already stiffer than the 325i SP's and I can feel it more in my car but the difference is very tangible.

As far as the sways, I need to do more research because I am not convinced that I need them. I would not want my car much stiffer than that and I am also thinking that the sways may be overkill for the 325i's power. There is also the price factor. Not to mention that if it took you and a friend 3 1/2 hours to put them in, it will probably take me a day :bawling:

BTW, thanks for your tip on the Sumitomo HTR Z II's - I've been very happy with them.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> Look for the STRONG STRUT. I think it's still available for the E36 (it's available for the Z3 which shares nearly identical front strut structure). It's not the weak-ass hinged design like 99% of all the strut designs out there and it's built from lightweight aluminum and it's impressive looking as hell.
> 
> Doesn't the E36 lightweight also come with a strut brace as well? Does that not fit the E36 M3s? *


It looks like this brace could twist lateraly, where as the other "hinged" braces could flex vertically.

The only brace I have seen is the BMW OEM brace for the M3. It has no hinge or piviot point to flex.

my $.02


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: cool...*

I'm glad you liked it. :thumbup:

It does make the front end a bit more solid, however it doesn't reduce the body roll. A friend of mine had R/D sways on his 325i (and that was the only mod)and tracked it. He was faster with them than w/o... The car just goes that much flatter. You don't sacrifice the ride quality, like with springs/shocks. Something to consider. 

Check UUC bars, they are cheaper than R/D's these days.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: cool...*



Akakubi said:


> * You don't sacrifice the ride quality, like with springs/shocks. Something to consider.
> 
> Check UUC bars, they are cheaper than R/D's these days. *


I guess UUC bars' price must have been reduced recently because last time I looked at them they were a lot more than $350 (RD's are still $480). I did a lot of research today and I am convinced that I have to get them. It seems like the best way to go if you want to reduce body roll without sacrificing ride quality significantly. I've read about all the pros. Do you have complaints about them at all - like squeaks or slippage of bushings or clunking? TIA


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Hey brave1heart, can you please do something about your 2048x1536 sig pic?
> 
> Its SLOW over my office's OC-12. *


HAHAHAHA!!:lmao:


----------

